# Beach Carts



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok fellas. I am almost done building my fishing cart and looking for any new ideas of things I may want to add to it. So far it is all angle and diamond plate. Yea, I was worried it may be too heavy but so far empty it weighs in at only 32 Lbs. I have rod holders for 6 rods, (Only 3 showing in this pic) room for 42 Qt cooler, tackle box, folding chair, sand spikes, lunch cooler, radio, twelve pack cooler, slide out rear deck tray for live bait bucket, pop up bait/fillet table that sits at 32" high and retracks back down to 15 inches, (also swivles @ 90 Deg. intervals). Wheels are from an older riding lawnmower that are 13 X 5 wide, (Great sealed bearings and traverses the sand with ease) 










Two items i am currently contemplating are changing the front leg for a Harley kickstand that will automaticly retract when the handle is lifted. Second idea. I have some old upswept exhaust pipes from one of my older choppers that I am thinking of mounting along the sides and can use them as sand spikes. 

So ok ya'll, you have more expierance at these things than I do. This is my first attempt at one of these things. What am I missing??? *Help me pimp out my cart!!!*


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

looks good but how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grilled Sardine said:


> looks good but how much does that thing weigh?


32 pounds empty. Right now weight is no longer a concerne. If it gets too heavy, my truck has a lift gate. But I aint that old yet. 32 Lbs is nothing to pick up. Toting my golf bag around is harder, it weighs almost 40 Lbs.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

It looks good. One problem I see right of gate is having the wheels all the way at the back of the cart is going put the load weight on your arm. I know I couldn't deal with that. Most carts have the wheels closer to the middle of the cart to support most of the weight. I know when I pack my cart, she's HEAVY. It's also going to be really rough trying to pull it through the sand. The cart I have has bigger tires than that one, weighs less, and I still can't stand to pull it through the sand. It looks good though!! I like the adjustable cutting board.... I'd definitely move the tires to support the load a little better, if at all possible.. For me, I like the "T" shaped handle on my cart. It seems like it would be kind hard pulling it with a straight handle... As long as you're comfortable with how it handles, that's all that matters. It looks good, like you put some time into it, so I hope you don't think I'm ragging on it... Just throwing some things to think about out there. It looks really good!!

I might be wrong about where you have the axle. The wheels might not be as far back as I initially thought. Might support the load just fine. Have you tried loading it up with the exact weight you would be dragging on the pier/surf. Ice, chairs, radio, coolers, rods, etc.?? Might handle just fine for all I know.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

drawinout said:


> I'd definitely move the tires to support the load a little better, if at all possible..


I actually had them 8" forward from where they are now. But when I filled the 5 Gal bait bucket, it tipped over backwards. (Guess that bait bucket has some weight to it!) So now with the bucket filled, it only takes a little finger to lift it, pulls easily in the sand. Tested this stuff on Monday. Draw back is when I dont use the bait bucket, it will be a little tougher to pull. I thought since I usually use live bait set the wheels to what the majority of fishing I do will be.

I would like some larger wheels for more ground clearance, but I built this thing out of scraps I had laying around in the garage and shop. So far I only have maybe $8.00, for the axel and some nuts & bolts, invested into it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

HDW2 said:


> I actually had them 8" forward from where they are now. But when I filled the 5 Gal bait bucket, it tipped over backwards. (Guess that bait bucket has some weight to it!) So now with the bucket filled, it only takes a little finger to lift it, pulls easily in the sand. Tested this stuff on Monday. Draw back is when I dont use the bait bucket, it will be a little tougher to pull. I thought since I usually use live bait set the wheels to what the majority of fishing I do will be.
> 
> I would like some larger wheels for more ground clearance, but I built this thing out of scraps I had laying around in the garage and shop. So far I only have maybe $8.00, for the axel and some nuts & bolts, invested into it.


Sounds like it works good for you then.. I hadn't thought about the bucket having any weight to it. Can't beat 8 bucks!!! Let's see, cart and cart "caddy" for the truck, I have about 330 bones or so invested in mine.... Sometimes wish I had built my own, but I do love the one I have... Those carts are definitely life savers.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats some nice work there. Cant beat only investing $8.00 on something like that. I bought a little beater from BPS for like $56. I would add a damn grill to that thing and sell hot dogs out of it to all of the scantily clad females you have roaming around New Smyrna Beach!


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

fairwxflyer said:


> I would add a damn grill to that thing and sell hot dogs out of it to all of the scantily clad females you have roaming around New Smyrna Beach!



HEY NOW! That's what I'm talking about!! Another good idea!!! I think I can come up with something from the garage to accomplish that grill thing. Iffin I can make one out of a pair of Harley pan head rocker box covers, I can make something fitting for the cart too. Yup! I think I have just the plan. I have an old propane tank out there I can split in half. Kinda like a mini Webber grill. Hummmm, better head out to the garage again.........Thanks fer the idea!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Uhhhhhhhh...where's the license plate bracket??? LOL Nice work...it looks great! Is the frame aluminum?


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Uhhhhhhhh...where's the license plate bracket??? LOL Nice work...it looks great! Is the frame aluminum?



The majority of the frame is aluminum except the 2 front top & bottom rails and the 2 bottom long rails. Welding steel for the axel legs and the tote handle kinda forced me into that. (Didn't have any suitable aluminum laying around for those parts) All the hardware is stainless. I also coated the chrome parts with a couple coats of clear laquer. All about rust prevention. 

I do have one of those small license plates that is the size ya put on a bicycle. But it is "X" rated so I left it off. Started on the grill this morning. Half done with it. Still working on a mount and a swivel arm though. Biggest problem is going to be the fire bans on most beaches. Might have to remove it. Will test the waters in a week or two I think.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice work!!! you can't beat sweat equity. Throw some flames on that baby and really make an impression at the beach and pier. Good thought on balancing the bait bucket at 7.48 lbs/ gallon its definitely a variable.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

HD....I started out with similar wheels but soon discovered unless the sand was hard packed and terrain level, it was way too much work pushing/pulling...and diminished the 'fun' factor when fishing.......so I went with Roleez and never looked back....I can push it up a 45 deg slope in fairly deep sand with minimal effort and push it a mile with ease on level sand......and mounts right on the back of my truck. .....all the flair is worth little if the foundation cannot get you there.......only way to go....pics.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

dsurf said:


> HD....I started out with similar wheels but soon discovered unless the sand was hard packed and terrain level, it was way too much work pushing/pulling...and diminished the 'fun' factor when fishing.......so I went with Roleez and never looked back....I can push it up a 45 deg slope in fairly deep sand with minimal effort and push it a mile with ease on level sand......and mounts right on the back of my truck. .....all the flair is worth little if the foundation cannot get you there.......only way to go....pics.


Yeah, I HAVE to get those rolleez wheels. I have the same cart and caddy like you. I'm assuming you had to modify/replace the axle???? I think that's what several people have said they had to do to get the rolleez wheels on there.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

dsurf said:


> HD I went with Roleez and never looked back........only way to go....



Those *are* really great wheels, would give me much better ground clearance, less weight, but kinda defeats the purpose. I am building this cart out of nothing but junk from the garage and shop. I have but $8.00 invested in this project. I cant see myself putting $200.00 worth of wheels on it at this point. But of course if you knew of someone that has some old beat up cart with those really nice wheels on it and willing to donate them to me, I would be more than happy to mount them in a heart beat. But if I were to spend that much on Roleez wheels, I might as well go out and buy a complete cart already built. I do however have another option. I have another set of wheels that are 4 inches wider than what I have on here now, but they add almost another 8 Lbs to the cart. Not the best option. 

I did however get the small grill made up this afternoon. Mounted it to a swing arm that detaches with a ball lock pin. Almost finished with the automatic front leg retractor as well. Mounted a 60's era harley kick stand to it and reversed the spring. Hooked a clutch lever to it and mounted the lever to the handle. Greb he handle and lever at teh same time, lift up and the leg retracts. Let go the lever and the leg comes down on it's own. I swear Ithink I have way too much time on my hands. 

I am a little confused about the mounting of your cart on the back of your truck though. Why bring the cart if you can drive right to the spot your fishing? If I could drive there, i wouldn't be building a cart in the first place. LOL


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

There are many places you cannot drive to.....the first three pics represent three of them....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great as it is.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I built one from PVC pipe that I will post a pic of when I have the post'n privileges added.:redface:


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe lose that straight handle & use a set of 18" apes.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea! That would be ti.... I mean yup. Would be cool. But a little high to be reachin when pullin a load I think. Good train of thought though!!! 

Still waiting on a bud here in Deland that owns a muffler shop so I can re-bend my up swept pipes to mount them on the sides to use instead of spikes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Gotta be careful on sunny days....*

all that metal is gonna make that one _hot_ to the touch cart.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

cut outs of fish in the diamond plating would b perty. maybe some white lettering tires with paint or white out, if you could find some old cessna tires maybe you could convert them to fit for the big rounds 'roleez' affect.weight a problem? one car battery, one electric motor, variable rheostat handle, little wiring, sprocket(belt pulley) and some ingenuity and you got a self propelled cart....that cart is  as is.


----------

